# Pros/Cons of ECM8000X/XENTX502 vs CM-140



## dachness (Feb 17, 2009)

Hello,

I am considering upgrading to a new mic for REW measurements. I may also get a DSP1124P... My current setup is with a Macbook Pro with internal sound card which has line in capability and a Digital RS SPL meter. I want to know the pros/cons of going with a Mic/pre-amp setup vs a CM-140 SPL. Whichever mic I get would be a Premium+ version from Herb at http://www.cross-spectrum.com/.

Cost wise, I can get an Xentx502 from amazon for $44 shipped. ECM8000 cost $100, so $144 for the combo. If I go with the CM-140 it is $130 with HTS discount. Another option would be to substitute the ECM8000 with the Dayton EMM-6 which is $90 for the premium+. So is it worth $4-$14 more for the mic/preamp combo and having to deal with extra gear?

Main use would be for REW measurements and for EQing the sub/main interaction.

Here are my measurements so far with the RS meter: http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/rew-forum/37020-help-measuring-interpreting-graphs.html

Thank You,

Daniel


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Hey Daniel,

Since you’re primarily interested in low frequency response, just stick with the Radio Shack meter. It’s acceptably accurate up to about 3 kHz. There’s no reason to upgrade to the calibrated mic and the hardware it requires unless you’re interested in accurate full range measurements, and that’s typically only done if you’re intending to equalize the main speakers.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## dachness (Feb 17, 2009)

Thanks Wayne. I will stick with the RS meter. Was just concerned if it would be accurate enough to EQ the sub.


----------



## Tufelhundin (Jan 25, 2010)

Wayne, I have the Xentx502 & Calibrated ECM8000 and I found that my graphs using the calibrated ECM were different than from using the RS. I don't have the graphs but I do remember there was a difference. I just figured the ECM would be more accurate thus my reasoning for purchasing the setup mentioned by the OP.


----------

